
Famous Micro-App CMS - smithclay
http://famous.co/
======
seattle_spring
$31 million dollars and all of the hype in the world and this is the outcome?

I saw Steve Newcomb speak at a JS conf in SF a few years back. It was so
ridiculous it was almost surreal. he played Unreal Touranement-esque music the
whole time like he was some kind of space god.

~~~
nacs
I was going to reply to your post saying you're thinking of the famo.us
animation library thats been on HN a few times but then realized the library
has been moved to famous.org and this CMS site is the new Famous? Did this
happen recently (and, if true, is indeed quite ridiculous)?

~~~
seattle_spring
Yes I think it just happened this week. Definitely the same company:

"Famous was founded in 2011 and has raised over $31 million dollars from
Insight Ventures, Javelin Venture Partners and a host of other leading venture
capitalists in the Silicon Valley. It's headquarters are at 188 King Street,
PH2 in San Francisco, CA.

The company was founded by Steve Newcomb who was best known for creating
Powerset, which was bought by Microsoft and is now Microsoft Bing."

------
nacs
The website literally looks like an ad for Apple products and certainly no
"CMS."

It doesn't help that it looks like Apple's website (navbar, colors, etc)

~~~
robwormald
It's a poor clone at that. Note the Russian? keyboards on the stock art (in
one case, flipped horizontal!).

A bit sad really, it was a nice bit of tech, for all their hubris.

------
AdrianRossouw
wow. next they are going to take on consulting gigs on the side? right?

